# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام مساعدة :  اسئلة عامة وأجوبتها - اسئلة تاريخية- اجوبة للاسئلة 2016

## على ماهر

1) أين توجد حاسة الشم لدى الثعبان.
الإجابة: في اللسان. 
(2) لماذا نرى السماء باللون الأزرق.
الإجابة: لأن ضوء الشمس (المكوَّن من ألوان الطيف) يفقد جميع ألوانه- أثناء اختراقه للغلاف الجوى - ما عدا اللون الأزرق. 
(3) ما الحيوان الذي ينام وإحدى عينيه مفتوحة.
الإجابة: الدرفيل. 
(4) كم عدد فقرات عُـنُـق الزرافة.
الإجابة: سبع فقرات وطول الفقرة حوالى( 5 ,22 ) سم.  
(5) كم قلبًا للأخطبوط.
الإجابة: ثلاثة قـلـوب.
أسئلة وأجوبة
(6) أيهما أكبر حجمًا : الخلية حية في جسم الفيل أم في جسم الفأر.
الإجابة: متساويتان. 
(7) كم عينًا للنحلة.
الإجابة: خمسة عيون (وليس اثنان).  
(8) ما هو الحيوان الذي يموت إذا فتحت فمه لأكثر من دقيقة حيث أنه لا يتنفس وفمه مفتوح.
الإجابة: الضفدع. 
(9) إذا فُصِلَت رأس الحية عن جسمها فبعد كم من الوقت يتوقف قلبها عن النبض.
الإجابة: (24) سـاعـة. 
(10) حشرة أم (44)00 كم رجلاً لها .
الإجابة: (40 ) رجلاً + قرنـا استشعار + ذيل مزدوج ..
أسئلة وأجوبة
(11) كم عدد فقرات العمود الفقرى للأفعى.
الإجابة: لا يوجد عمود فقرى للأفعى. 
(12) إذا فقد شخص إحدى عينيه فكم يفقد من إجمالى قوة بصره.
الإجابة: الخُـمـس. 
(13) أيهما أكبر حجمًا الرئة اليمنى أم اليسرى.
الإجابة: الـرئــة الـيـمـنـى. 
(14) ما أقصى بُعد عن صوت يستطيع الذباب سماع هذا الصوت.
الإجابة: الذباب لا يسمع . 
(15) ما هو الحيوان الذي ينتحر عندما يُلْقى بنفسه فى الماء وذلك لعدم استطاعته العوم. 
الإجابة: الخـنـزيــر. 
(16) كم عدد فقرات رقبة الزرافة 00وكم عدد مثيلتها عند الفأر.
الإجابة: كلاهما يملك سبعة فقرات.  
(17) لماذا ينام السمك وعينيه مفتوحتان.
الإجابة: لأن السمك ليس له جفون ليُغلق عينيه. 
(18) إذا كان البليون في النظام الأمريكي والفرنسي يساوي ألف مليون وفي النظام الإنجليزي والألماني يساوي مليون مليون ..وإذا كان التريليون فى النظام الأمريكي والفرنسي يساوي مليون مليون فكم يساوي التريليون في النظام الإنجليزي والألماني.
الإجابة: مليون مليون مليون. 
(19) ما الفرق بين القطب الشمالي والجنوبي من حيث تكوُّن الجليد.
الإجابة: الجليد في القطب الشمالي يتكوَّن على الماء أما الجنوبي (الأكثر برودة) فـجليده يتكوَّن فوق اليابسة. 
(20) كم رجلاً للنملة وكم رجلاً للنحلة.
الإجابة: كلاهما يملك ستة أرجل
كلام حب
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
/ ماهو الحيوان الذي اذا قطعنا جسمه الى نصفين لا يموت؟؟؟
دودة الارض
2/ ماهو اسم البحرين سابقا؟؟؟ دلمون....
3/ من اول من تسلق قمة افرست ؟؟ ادموند هيلاري
4/ اين يقع نهر الخل..ومياهه مالحه للغايه؟؟؟ في كولومبيا.
5/ ماذا تعني كلمة اسكيمو بلغة اهلها؟؟؟ أكلي اللحم الني
6/ لماذا نطلق كلمة ( كاريكاتير ) على الرسوم الساخره؟؟؟
نسبة الى اول رسام كاريكاتوري اسمه ... كاراكتي
7/ ماهو المكان الوحيد في انجلترا الذي لا يسمح لملكة انجلترا بدخوله؟؟؟؟......... مجلس العموم البريطاني
8/ ماهو الشيء الذي يسمى الصامت المتكلم ؟؟
القلم
9/ ماهو الشيء الذي عظمة فوق لحمة ؟
البيضه
10/ ماهي الظلمات الثلاث التي تحيط بالجنين ؟
ظلمة البطن وظلمة الرحم وظلمة المشيمة
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
اسئلة تاريخية واسلامية 
1- أول من بنى السجون في الإسلام هو.. (علي بن أبي طالب)
2- أول جبل وضع في الأرض هو.. (جبل أبي قيس في مكة)
3- أول من ركب الخيل هو.. (إسماعيل عليه السلام)
4- من قائل لولا أن الموت أتاني لجعلت كل الدول الأوروبية إسلامية هو.. (صلاح الدين الأيوبي)
5- أول من عدا بفرسه في سبيل الله هو.. (المقداد بن الأسود)
6- أول حي من العرب أدوا الصدقة طائعين هم.. (بنو عذرة ابن سعد)
7- أول أولاد آدم عليه السلام هو.. (قابيل)
8- أول من سمى القرآن بالمصحف هو.. (أبو بكر الصديق)
9- أول فدائية في الإسلام هي.. (أسماء بنت أبي بكر)
10- أول من رمى بسهم في سبيل الله هو.. (سعد بن أبي وقاص)
11-أول من كتب (بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم) هو.. (سليمان بن داود)
12- أول مولود في الإسلام هو.. (عبدالله بن الزبير)
13- كانت زرقاء اليمامة تبصر من مسيرة تقارب؟!.. (ثلاثة أيام)
14- أول ما خلق الله تعالى هو.. (القلم)

----------


## max_11

.. أبدع في مواضيعك .. وأحسِن في ردودك .. وقدم كل مالديك ..
.. ان عدد مواضيعك ومشاركاتك ليس هو الدليل على نجاحك ..
.. وعدم ردنا على موضوعك ليس تجاهل منا ..

----------

